# Big Rhom



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Here are some new pics that I took tonight...


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

that is a big ass rhom


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice Alex, 
They are fun to move eh?
How does this one eat for you ?
DO you have any video of him(or new of Frank)
Thanks.
Pete


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

DAMN, that is a monster Rhom.

How long is he?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very impressive Sir-

Never a dull moment with your pics









Care to send me a few more of big boy-when you get the chance that is-I would love to see his progress......Appreciated in advance als-


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> Very nice Alex,
> They are fun to move eh?
> How does this one eat for you ?
> DO you have any video of him(or new of Frank)
> ...


Hi Pete, this rhom eats everything i feed him.. I'm going to take some videos of him.
And you will not believe it when you see Frank now..
If you could post the videos again that would be great!
Thanks Alex


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Thats a big boy for sure









Not to derail, but when yall say frank, are you talking about the infamous 20in frankenstein piraya? If so, then yes updated video PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Jayson745 said:


> Not to derail, but when yall say frank, are you talking about the infamous 20in frankenstein piraya?


Yes that is who they are talking about.

Truely awsome Rhombeus.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow als veryyyy nice rhom...the nicest and biggest Ive seen







woohoo some videos would be awesome


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Tango374 said:


> Not to derail, but when yall say frank, are you talking about the infamous 20in frankenstein piraya?


Yes that is who they are talking about.

Truely awsome Rhombeus.
[/quote]

Then we need a vid as soon as possible. A prize fish like that should be shown off! 
Theres vids of another monster piraya owned by some asian guys all over youtube
but it looks like sh*t. Not well taken care of at all, just old.

Frank looked much better in the vid I saw, even though it was kinda 
dark you could still tell he was in good condition.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's the video of Frank Alex.
Let me know when you get some vid of this monster rhom.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats an awesome rhom man- thanks for postin the pics... how big is he? how long you had him?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Lets see a full tank shot! What size tank is it? Very nice monster rhombeus you have there!


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

SWEEET, another Canadian Monster


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

why does he have that bumpy forehead as shown in the first pic?? are those fatty deposits or what?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

You dont really realize how large that piraya is until he puts his arm up to the tank!


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Frinkin Stine Is a Bad Mother F(cke^


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Always wondered what a rhom like that would weigh? I'd guess about 6-8 pounds?


----------



## DcMX555 (Jul 23, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Always wondered what a rhom like that would weigh? I'd guess about 6-8 pounds?


I'd guess a lot more than that, that thing is a monster..


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

hey need some pics of your new fish!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

CorGrav420 said:


> Lets see a full tank shot! What size tank is it? Very nice monster rhombeus you have there!


tank shot..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

did you remove the pic?

its funny becasue i never knew that you lived faily close to me and that you where even canadain
i always though you where somewhere like NJ or something


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Captive Herps said:


> hey need some pics of your new fish!


Jesse, no pics yet..but soon


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

WOW

How big is he?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice black rhom. How many inches is it and what size is the tank?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great looking monster...


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Ja said:


> Very nice black rhom. How many inches is it and what size is the tank?


He is about 16 inches but i'm not quite sure since i have never meassured him.. he is getting quite thick and tall as you can see.. the tank is 125gall.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice very nice.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

als said:


> Very nice black rhom. How many inches is it and what size is the tank?


He is about 16 inches but i'm not quite sure since i have never meassured him.. he is getting quite thick and tall as you can see.. the tank is 125gall.
[/quote]
Thanks als! 16" that's huge I hope I can get my gold diamond rhom to that size befor I die lol. Does it give you any problems when you do maintanence work in the tank?


----------



## tom98390 (Jul 19, 2007)

Great looking fish and tank!!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i am gettin one of thos's high back's!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Ja said:


> Very nice black rhom. How many inches is it and what size is the tank?


He is about 16 inches but i'm not quite sure since i have never meassured him.. he is getting quite thick and tall as you can see.. the tank is 125gall.
[/quote]
Thanks als! 16" that's huge I hope I can get my gold diamond rhom to that size befor I die lol. Does it give you any problems when you do maintanence work in the tank?
[/quote]
No problems at all..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Beauty Alex


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Beauty Alex


Thanks Jeff..


----------



## corpse_grinder0 (Jun 1, 2007)

beautiful fish!


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Huge Black!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is one awesome looking rhom


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

DAMN!!!! that's a f*cking huge rhombeus!!!! sorry for the exclamation but in front of this beautifull, healty and well kept moster it's required. really gratz!!!
Tommy


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

PygoLover said:


> DAMN!!!! that's a f*cking huge rhombeus!!!! sorry for the exclamation but in front of this beautifull, healty and well kept moster it's required. really gratz!!!
> Tommy


Well you said it ..
Thanks


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

HOLY CRAP, is all I have to say.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

als said:


> hey need some pics of your new fish!


Jesse, no pics yet..but soon
[/quote]

well hurry up i miss it already!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

That is a nice size rhom .
ive had mine for a few years will need to measure mine soon.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

VERY nice. DAMN do i regret selling mine!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome large rhomb als

pics of frank would be amazing


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

coutl said:


> awsome large rhomb als
> 
> pics of frank would be amazing


Maybe some pics of Frank in the near future..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

als said:


> awsome large rhomb als
> 
> pics of frank would be amazing


Maybe some pics of Frank in the near future..
[/quote]

awww the suspense


----------



## RhomFeen (Aug 2, 2007)

what filtration setup are you using for the tank right now????


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

cmon lets see some pics of frank!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

RhomFeen said:


> what filtration setup are you using for the tank right now????


aquaclear 500x2


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn, I want that fish, where do you find such huge beautiful rhoms at?..tell me about it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^you need to check with the sponsors to the right of the screen>....


----------

